# RAF Gamston, Jan 2012



## tigger2 (Jan 24, 2012)

History (from wikipedia):

"Gamston airport was originally built as an Royal Air Force aerodrome, to the familiar three runway configuration (of which only one remains in common usage), and came into service in December 1942. It was part of the RAF Training Command as well as a 'satellite' to Ossington Airfield, 8 mi (13 km) to the south. In May 1943 the field was transferred to 93 Group, Bomber Command Training.

In June the same year Operational Training Unit No. 82 arrived with Wellington Mk. III and Mk. X bombers, Martinets (used for towing drogue targets) and Hawker Hurricanes. A year later the unit became Operational Training Unit No. 86 with a new role; night training for Wellington Bomber crew.

By October 1944, Gamston was transferred to No. 7 Group, Bomber Command. A month later No. 3 Aircrew School joined them from Shepherds Grove.

1945 saw the disbanding of No. 3 Aircrew School and the arrival of No. 30 Operational Training Unit transferred from Hixon, Staffordshire with more Wellington Bombers. After the end of World War II all training ceased and the airport was closed.

In May 1953 the airport was reopened as a satellite for nearby Worksop Airport and 211 Advanced Flying School (later No. 4 Flying Training School) made it their base, flying Meteors and Vampires.

The airfield was withdrawn from military service in 1957 and was, for a while, used as a motor racing circuit by Nottingham Sports Car Club. The airport is today owned and operated by Gamston Aviation Limited which purchased the operation in July 1993."







RAF watch office, now a private residence:





Signal square (overgrown but in very good condition):

























Bomb store:




















25 yard mg range:










Picket post at entrance to bulk fuel store:






Retford airport viewed from the technical site:





Gamston VOR (built on a spectacle dispersal):





More photos at:Gamston pictures by trunktemp - Photobucket


----------



## krela (Jan 24, 2012)

There's some interesting stuff there, thanks.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice bit of decay there !! I know i'll probably open the can of proverbial worms here BUT i have got to say i dont like seeing Watch offices turned into private dwellings. I always think of it as something that once belonged to US now in the hands of an individual and as so now out of bounds to us !! Bit like privatisation really - dont get me started !!
Decay/Demolition/Preservation !!! Sometimes it hard to make a choice !!


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 24, 2012)

oooh i like this verry nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Foz77 (Mar 23, 2012)

fluffy5518 said:


> Nice bit of decay there !! I know i'll probably open the can of proverbial worms here BUT i have got to say i dont like seeing Watch offices turned into private dwellings. I always think of it as something that once belonged to US now in the hands of an individual and as so now out of bounds to us !! Bit like privatisation really - dont get me started !!
> Decay/Demolition/Preservation !!! Sometimes it hard to make a choice !!



Yeah but at least they're being maintained and "kept alive" instead of being ripped down


----------

